# Running Athearn F7 A/B



## lepperal (Jul 9, 2011)

I just purchased a Genesis F7 (A and B units), DCC and sound. A really neat engine. However, I cannot seem to run both together. The engine runs very well, but, when I attach the second unit, it seems that the second unit is "dragging" down the engine. I know I have overlooked something, but can't seem to figure it out. BTW, i am running this engine with a Digitrax Zephyr Xtra. Can someone help this old man that is also a newbie? (Be gentle!). And, thanks.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

If they are both powered, you'll have to match the speed if runnning them together in a consist. I'm really not good at doing this myself, so you'll have to wait for someone else that has more experience doing speed matching. Otherwise you can check out Digitrax's tech support section on thier website. Lots of good info there.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have attempted speed matching and it is hard to do. I know of two ways. The first being adjusting CV's to get them to run at the same speed curve and everything (this takes forever).
The second depending on the system can be changed in the consist but if the speed curves are to different it won't work ussually.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

what they said - need to speed match (if both powered of course)
i had a link to nice article about the matter but the memory escapes me at the moment (i'm still jet lagging).

for now have a short read: http://jmri.org/help/en/html/tools/speedometer/SpeedMatch.shtml
even if you not using JMRI this still should give you an idea or two


----------

